# In-progress pics of Revell He 162



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are some pics of my 1/32 scale Revell He 162 I am building.





































Agentsmith


----------



## jim81147 (Mar 27, 2006)

very nice !!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks jim81147!

I expect to have this model finished in another week, after this one is finished I will build another He 162 but the next one will be in ''what-if'' eastern front markings.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got some of the reson detail sets for this baby. I started it a while ago, put it away, got onto something else. The Eduard colored photo-etch cockpit set for it is amazing.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
The cockpit for this kit is not that bad as is but I am sure the Eduard colored P/E set would look much better, but there is no hobby shops in my area and getting any resin or P/E sets has to be done by mail order and I tend to only buy products I know that work well and I can use. If I could look at things before purchase I would probably get one of those sets. I have five of these Revell He 162 kits and getting aftermarket sets for them would be very spendy!

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are two more in-progress pics of my He 162.

Right now I am finishing up the last of the tiny bits on the He 162 and its done! 
Pics of the finished model should be posted next weekend.



















Agentsmith


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent progress, Agentsmith. I am also currently working on the 162 with the Eduard packet and it is going smoothly.

Regards, Dan


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Dan!

I will be building another Revell He 162, the next one will be in what-if eastern front camo and markings.

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Agentsmith! Wow I've always loved your smaller scale stuff but this 1/32 scale really shines.

I'd love to see you do some "forced perspective" views with the 1/72 airfield in the background.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Mike and roadrner!

My next model will be 1/72 scale, it will be a what-if and a wild one!

Agentsmith


----------

